# Utah's Red Rock Country



## DL Rupper

Fall is coming fast and a good place to visit when it cools down is the National /State Parks in Southern Utah.  It is hard to find anywhere in the USA with better scenery.  Start with the easy to reach Nat'l Parks off Highway 89, Bryce and Zion.  Both exceptional.  If you have the time, try Highway 12 from Bryce over to Torrey, Ut. This Highway will test your mettle.  It starts out easy enough through Tropic, Ut, but gets real fun when you get to the Grand Staircase Escalante Nat'l Momument.  You will encounter   8-12 percent grades in roller coaster fashion, climbing up to a narrow 2 way road overlooking the Escalante Nat'l Monument on both sides (straight down).  Absolutely great views.  Next comes the town of Escalante, Ut with a possible stay at Escalante State Park and a chance to hike up to a large petrified forest.  Great fun.  The next challenge is climbing up Boulder Mt.  It is about 12 miles up a 6 percent grade with fabulous lookout points overlooking the Red Rock Country of Escalante and Capitol Reef National Park.  Unsurpassed views.  The forests of Boulder Mt. are full of deer so be wary.  The next point of interest is Capitol Reef Nat'l park.  It is a well kept secret, even in Utah.  My wife and I grew up in SLC, UT and didn't visit there until after we retired and started fulltiming.  We were so impressed we volunteered to be campground hosts in 2001.  That's saying a lot.  Retirement to me means no work.  It was a fantastic experience. The Capitol Reef Campground is an oasis in the middle of an unbelievably beautiful desert red rock formation.  No hookups, but a great campground with water and a dump station available. The campground and visitors center is located in an old Mormon homestead/town with fruit orchards surrounding it.  Visitors can pick the fruit when ripe.  From Capitol Reef it is only 120 or so miles to Arches and Canyonlands Nat'l Parks, and Deadhorse Point State Park, totally awesome.  Nearby the Parks the Colorado River flows majestically by.  Right down the road from the Nat'l Parks is the town of Moab,Ut.  In the spring it is the 4-wheel drive mecca and mountain bike capital of the world.  Thought should be given to staying in the commercial campgrounds in Moab, as the Nat'l Park campgrounds are fairly rustic.  No hookups to say the least. On the trip over to Arches and Cayonlands, side trips to Glen Canyon Nat'l Recreation Area, Monument Valley, Natural Bridges Nat'l Monument and Goblin Valley State Park are possible/recommended.  The scenery in Southern Utah is even more spectacular than the Grand Canyon.  However, if a trip to the Grand Canyon is a must, the North Rim of the Grand Canyon (higher and better views than the South rim) can be reached by heading south on Highway 89, after visiting Zion Nat'l Park.  If heading to the Grand Canyon, be sure to spend the night in Kanab, Ut.  The Kanab RV Corral is a great little park with reasonable prices. These Nat'l Parks/Monuments should be visited at least once in your lifetime.


----------



## DL Rupper

Utah's Red Rock Country

I thought maybe I would get a few comments on this subject :I].  Was it too long, too boring, too stupid    or doesn't anyone travel to out of the way places anymore?  I have been registered on this forum for about 2 weeks and have noticed a strange apathy of sorts.  It seems that many individuals are browsing the various RVUSA forums, but only a handful are commenting  :disapprove: . I try to be a little controversial when commenting on posting to try to stimulate other comments  :evil: .  What gives?


----------



## MeterMan

Utah's Red Rock Country


Thanks for the detailed info on the Ut red rock country. My wife and I have been there twice.It is our favorite place in the USA.We have
avoided UT Rt 12 because of the, as you put it, "TEST YOUR METTLE"
portions of the drive.In the RT 24 & 12 area We have only made it to Capitol Reef driving in from the north(I70).Are you aware of any
video tapes od DVD's that include actual footage of the roadway in the Grand Staircase Escalante Nat'l Monument area? If so, please
post info of where to buy same.Again, We would love to tour Rt 12,
but we believe our fear of heights problem ( can't drive up roads
that are caved out of the side of mountains )will not allow us to
make the drive even if we take our Dr prescribed "HAPPY TO FLY" PILLS.
Thanks,
MeterMan


----------



## C Nash

Utah's Red Rock Country

Hi DL, If everyone would jump in with their opinions it would be a much better site. I have been around from the begining and have seen that trend.  Lots of members but mostly same posters giving opinions. Know you had a rough start but, if you will go back through all the old post you will see that most newcomers were welcome to post opinions. I for one like to hear all jump in but, do hate to see the bashing, name calling going on just because we may not agree. NO, your post was not to long, boring or stupid.  Great information and we need more like it. I keep all post like that copied for the time we may get to go to those places.


----------



## DL Rupper

Utah's Red Rock Country

CNash, Thanks for your comments.   I've got over my initial gripe. I feel a little bad that my first posting reopened old wounds.

Hi MeterMan, thanks for the comments.  Hope you get to take Ut Rt 12 someday.  It is truley breathtaking scenery.  As I remember it, the road is not carved out of the side of the hill.  It goes right over the hill.  The biggest problem are the steep grades (mostly 1 mile or less).  I wouldn't recommend anything but a high torque diesel. However, I'm sure many gas engines have done just fine. If you don't like high places you might not like the summit of route 12 in the Grand-Staircase Escalante Nat'l Monument, it is straight down on both sides of the road.  There are turnouts on both sides so you can see the view. I don't know of any DVD's or videos that show footage of the road in the Grand Staircase Escalante Nat'l Monument; however the Nat'l Park Service should have DVDs at the Bryce or Capitol Reef Visitor Centers. Hope you can get there someday.  Good Luck.


----------



## DL Rupper

Utah's Red Rock Country

Hey MeterMan, did you ever find any DVD's or videos on road footage (UT Rt 12) in Grand Staircase Escalante Nat'l Monument?


----------



## DL Rupper

Utah's Red Rock Country

We will be back on the road soon.  Hope to see some of you out in the Red Rock area of UTAH.  Happy Camping.


----------



## mountainman

Utah's Red Rock Country

Hi folks:  I to am a "REDROCK" fan and will agree that it is one of the true wonders of North America.  I am an avid backpacker/hiker and have traveled many mile in the "REDROCK" Country including Dark Canyon,Staircase Escalante, Owl/Fish Canyons and many of the slot canyons in that area.  There are many fine USFS and Nat'l Parks campgrounds in that area.  They are reasonable and allow you to be close to many of the true wonders of this country.  Now mind you they don't all electric hookups and such but that is really what this country is all about "getting back to nature".  Enjoy the "REDROCK" wonders and remember "Leave No Trace"


----------



## DL Rupper

Utah's Red Rock Country

Quick update!  Just got back from a long extended trip (Oct 05- May 06)to TX, NM, AZ, NV, UT, CO, ID, MT and back to Ohio.  The Red Rock 
Country of UTAH was still the best.  If you have time to see it all, make sure a side trip to Monument Valley in the 4 Corners area is included.  Fantastic says it all.  Also, if you get to Moab, UT, check out the rear (South of Moab) gate to Canyonlands Nat'l Park.  This entrance provides a bottom up view of Canyonlands.  Great scenery.


----------



## powell6

Utah's Red Rock Country

I'm new to the site but thought I would respond as I happen to live in Red Rock country.  I wanted to say that you are absolutely correct about this being one of the most beautiful areas in the USA.  We pack up our trailer and head out on weekend jaunts as often as possible and even though we live in the middle of this beautiful landscape (Cedar City) we're always amazed - and awed - at mother nature's grace.  Definitely spend some time at the North Rim of the Grand Canyon, Cedar Breaks, and Right-Hand Canyon.  You will not be disappointed.


----------



## csavage

RE: Utah's Red Rock Country

Thanks for the info...my planned trip to Utah this summer was screwed up by my breaking my ankle(in Utah, no less,  maybe I shouldn't go...) and my hubby breaking his leg....

Come next summer we are going, tho....

By way of southern CO and Mesa Verde NP and back thru AZ, after checking out the North Rim of the Grand Canyon


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: Utah's Red Rock Country

Hey csavage, we visited Mesa Verde Nat'l Park on our last trip (Apr 06) .  Great park.  Good way to get to the Red Rock Country through Co/AZ.  The North Rim of the Grand Canyon is the best View of the Canyon in my opinion.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Brought back by popular demand.  Well Texas Clodhopper wanted to read more about "Red Rock Country".  So anyway here it is. :approve:


----------



## JDHDKID

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Thanks to all of you for the great info, we are looking forward to our trip to Utah and the Grand Canyon. We will be sure to check out the Red Rock Country.
Thanks JDHDKID


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: Utah's Red Rock Country

Since it's vacation time, I thought I would revive this thread in case someone is heading to or around Southern Utah.  It's a great destination. :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

It's Fall again and a perfect time to visit the BEST Red Rock Nat'l Parks in the U.S.   Synergistically, Utah's Nat'l Parks beat the Grand Canyon hands down.


----------



## brodavid

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Sounds good, got to go and see the area again, 
Hey DL , still smelling good, 
take care and hope to see you around

brodavid


----------



## aussie Keith

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Spent a year touring the USA till a month ago and for me Utah and Arizona were the most spectacular (eighth and ninth wonders) and Southern Utah definately tops the Grand Canyon. My wife would cast her vote for Yellowstone but what would she know? She just loves the wildlife there and it was fantastic. But "Redrock Country" is unique!


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Hey aussie keith, glad you agree.  Yellowstone is great too.


----------



## Guest

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

hey Dl there was nothing wrong with u'r post ,, i my self have benn to Red rock ,, but that was many birthdays ago ,, and bty the 4corners are great ,, i lived in NM for quit a bit and seen a bunch of stuff around the 4corners area,,
Bty when u were in NM did u happen to go to Grants or Gallup???
They are the uranuim capitols of the west,,,,
Sorry just a random post


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Hey 730, been to both Grants and Gallup.  Stayed at the Red Rock Park in Gallup twice.   We took Highway 666 to Cortez, CO and on to Utah Red Rock Country.


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: Utah's Red Rock Country

Starting to get a few private messages concerning Nat'l Parks in southern Utha, so I thought I'd revive this post/thread.


----------



## brodavid

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Good timing, everybody is getting ready to go RVing, need places to go and things to see
God bless
msjackie


----------



## Buckeye Chuck

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Hi all,

I was just out there in June 2007.  It was the most amazing and beautiful part of the country  that I've been to so far.  I can't wait to get back there.  The 100 degree temps. did not bother us at all. The A/C on our camper kept up with no problem. BTW not a drop of water came out of it.  I guess that tells you something about the humidity or lack of it.  I've felt hotter and sweat more in Michigan  with temps in the low 80s.

-BC-


----------



## DARLING

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Isn't  there a nice spa in that area?
Darlin


----------



## smokem

RE: Utah's Red Rock Country

Well....

This post caught my eye easily  We moved to Utah in 03 and NO we are not Mormons!  First question everyone asks us when we're out galavantin`.  Figured this is a good as place as any to throw in my two cents worth.  As a transplanted "yankee" i'd be quick to say that i've NEVER lived in a more beautiful place and have lived in a few states/countries.  Utah's most scenic areas are seen basically while driving.   We have been to all the National Parks again and again and again.  Every trip we see something different that was missed previously!  Now we have also been to the Grand Canyon (both North & South rims) and it's spectacular to see.   Yet, Dead Horse State Park in Moab is equally if not moreso......GRAND!!!  We often take our guests to Moab to see the Arches and Dead Horse State Park.  Been to Moab at least a dozen times in the 5 years we've lived here.  

The first problem/difference we discovered is that the drivers here are 10 times worse then those from Joisey.  The natives here make my blood boil every time i drive with'm on the interstate.  but....back to the subject(don't wanna get started on this track)  Another difference is that is......whereas back East there's lots of guardrails, here they seem to be non-existent.  Get accustomed to white knuckle driving if you visit Utah.  Your sphincter will tighten to a degree that you'd think is impossible for a molecule to get past.  Most county and state routes in canyon and the mountains don't have any protection as far as guardrails.  It always seems to be straight down and you can count on meeting other white knuckle drivers being in your lane!   that is if they have the vertical dropoff on their side.  Open range is common too.  Horses, cows, and sheep can suddenly cross in front of you on quite a few of the back country roads.  The only other thing you need to remember is that LEO is often driving a pick up truck out here in the west.

Having said all this.....i need to add/stress/emphasize that Utah is a definite must-see!!!  The natives might be a bit crazy driving or in their thought process, but at least they are VERY friendly!!!  We couldn't ask for better neighbors!  Great place for family fun!  If you break down along the highway, people here will stop and offer help.  We always carry water with us and generally stop to ensure that either a stranded motorist has help coming and offer water bottles to them.  ....learned this because the natives have done the same for us.  in this day and age, one still must use caution though.  Oh!  one more observation and i will stop.  Back east, the pan handlers generally work the streets.  They are more sophisticated here.  They drive their vehicles to a shoppin center and approach you sayin` they can't get home because they ran out of gas and have no money.  Constantly gettin "hit upon" out here.  One pan handler had 3 women workin for him.  i didn't fall for the line of bull.  Having learned my lesson!   Generally i pull out and park elsewhere and observe. (if i have time)   The first time i donated and then observed the guy continue with his line to a woman.  got my money back and saved her from making my mistake.

gotta run.........happy trails.   Bud


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Heck Bud, here in Texas we saved the tax payers money by not putting up guard rails.  They wouldn't stop a compact car...what are they going to doing with my30,000 lbs plus MH?


----------



## smokem

RE: Utah's Red Rock Country

well....you're right about the western states savin` money.  guess it's just a different aspect here in the West.  You go off the road here, chances are you will just end up in the desert.  But back east it's enough of a barrier (sometimes) to prevent one from ending up in somebodies bedroom or living room.  Plus, it gives the state workers some sort of pretense that they actually do some work painting or replacing them.  Three flagmen/women and one guy working.


----------



## DARLING

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

That;s the gov't way.  Recently they started putting up railing so peds & bicycles would not fall in to the ditches & drown after a rain.  

What ever happened to personal responsibility :question:  :question: 

Darlin


----------



## elkhartjim

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

"What ever happened to personal responsibility" she ask's?

The government got involved...you know they know best for us.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

I'm heading West soon.  Can't wait to see it all again.  Utah we love thee. 

Just for your info,  in case you want to ask, both our Great-great Grandfathers were Mormon polygamist's.  Mine had 5 wives and my wife's was the cousin of Joseph Smith (George A. Smith).  He had 7 wives.  We are "Jack Mormon's".  If you're not familiar with Utah and Mormonism that might throw you. 

Hey smokem, glad you like Utah.  It's a great place to raise kids.  Well it was.  It might be getting crowded now that California chased out their conservatives with high taxes.


----------



## smokem

RE: Utah's Red Rock Country

We decided this morning that our first `venture in thr RV together with the kids (fourlegged) will be a return to our favorite destination in Utah.  Moab!!!  Won't be hauling the Ranger/trailer until next month.  i need some time getting used to it and the RV set up.  Unlike other trips to Moab, i don't imagine we will hit/visit the National parks.  It's going to be a dry run....so i can get accustomed to handling it.  We have met a few polygamists.  One can't help but meet them or bump into it if you live here.  90% of our neighborhood is LDS and again i must say, you won't meet nicer folks.  The religeon has it's quirks....but don't we all have`m?


----------



## TexasClodhopper

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

DL, that's the next thing on my list of ways to harrass and abuse members of this forum: ask about their religious beliefs! That gets 'em everytime!  :clown: 

I want to see "your" country so bad I'm grinding my teeth!  Looks like next year, though.


----------



## utmtman

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Hey I am a true blue born and bred Utahn, sorry I am a Methodist tho.  We dont need guardrails in Utah we either dont drive off the roads from bad drivin like californians and other tourists or we have 4x4 so we can go off any time we need to do some explorin.  Smokem, take a little ride down to Californy and than let me know how you feel about them thar Utah drivers.  LOL   Hey and some of them irk me to no end.   But we all cant be perfect.   When I come home from the army in 79 I had a Mustang Cobra turbo charged dodge and chevy eater and since it had californy plates on it I got half a dozen of the dumbest tickets in the world, in Utah.  So changed my plates to purty Utah ones and never got another ticket with that car.  Ok nuff braggin.  Glad you luv me state.  I luv it too.  Got 6 of me 8 kids livin there.  Cant be all bad. LOL


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

   :approve:


----------



## utmtman

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

We all know you used to be one of them thar good Utahns DL but me thinks you said something about leaving and movin to parts unknown???  lol sorry could not resist the dig.


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

It's all about money.  The parts unknown was the HQ Air Force Logistics Command, Wright Patt AFB, OH.  The move made retirement at 51 years old and full-timing possible.  Well worth the 15 years and 5 moves (OH, CA, OH, IL, OK)required.    :laugh:  :approve:


----------



## DL Rupper

RE: Utah's Red Rock Country

Spring is on it's way and Utah's Red Rock country is also great in the spring, so I thought I would revive this old thread.  I know I'm the author, but I like to read it.  Reminds me of what I'm missing now that I've retired from Full-timing and RVing.


----------



## Cruzincat

RE: Utah's Red Rock Country

Thank you for bringing it back.  My wife and I discovered Southern Utah back in 04 when in Vegas.  We came that year with the intention of checking out Zion and Bryce and ended up going over to Lake Powell as well.  The North Rim had just re-opened so we dropped down to look it over on the way back to Vegas.  
Once we get an RV that area will be one of the first we spend a lot of time in.


----------



## LEN

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Ok DL time to start thinkin about a smaller RV maybe a slidein or TT or smaller 5ver for the weekend(OH your retired) for a couple weeks at a time.

Sittin in Tucson(gun show this mornin) then where to next.

LEN


----------



## C Nash

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Sad time on the forum    DL is starting to live in the past    Come on DL at least get a tent  .  A Dogde 1/2 ton could haul it :laugh:  :evil:


----------



## Shadow

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

To be safe Chelse, he should keep the ole 3/4 ton Dodge!! Don't want to strain that 1/2 ton.


----------



## H2H1

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

he is having flash back of how things use to be. Come back DL U R MISSED. :laugh:


----------



## utmtman

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

Utahs a changin DL you need to check it out.


----------



## campgroundcrazy

RE: Utah's Red Rock Country

We've visited Utah's southern state parks (some of them anyways) and I've reviewed some great RV parks/campgrounds to stay at on your journeys. Check my blog at
www.campgroundcrazy.blogspot.com

Thanks!!!


----------



## DL Rupper

Re: Utah's Red Rock Country

   :laugh:


----------



## DL Rupper

Hollis got me thinking about this wonderful old post. So I thought I'd share again LOL


----------



## big bilko

Hi .I for one enjoyed reading your post on Utah and I am sure many others did too.Perhaps it was too informative and answered a lot of questions.Please keep submitting these type of word pictures as I am sure they are enjoyed by most.I probably was lax in not replying but rest assured I read them with great interest Regards from down under.BIG BILKO.:applause:


----------



## Mysticcherokee

campgroundcrazy;64265 said:
			
		

> We've visited Utah's southern state parks (some of them anyways) and I've reviewed some great RV parks/campgrounds to stay at on your journeys. Check my blog at
> www.campgroundcrazy.blogspot.com
> 
> Thanks!!!


excellent blog, awesome pictures, well traveled poster. thanks for the campground ideas!  mystic


----------



## H2H1

campgroung crazy that is one heck of a blog. I really did enjoy reading them. We are heading to Utah this summer and the parks was just what we was looking for . Thanks


----------



## harleyman_1000

Ok I read every comment, and I can't believe noone said anything about  the Kiva Koffeehouse?   www.kivakoffeehouse.com   it is a very cool coffee house and cafe about 15 miles north of Escalante, in the middle of no where, on hiway 12. There is a camp ground about a mile from it, but I forget the name of it?   I ride out west every summer for a few weeks on the harley ( have a small pop up that I pull behind my 2010 trike) does that count as a rv.......  and southern Utah is my favorite place in this country!


----------

